# 2017 F250 Air Dam



## F250Plowman (Oct 9, 2016)

So I have a new truck and a Fisher Extreme V on it. The installers had to trim the Front Air Dam as they did on my 2012 Truck. But this time it looks god awful. Have any of you removed the Air dam completely on a 2017? If so can you post a pic? The truck looks like crap from the front. I need it to still look good for the 8 months I drive it with out a plow on it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

F250Plowman said:


> So I have a new truck and a Fisher Extreme V on it. The installers had to trim the Front Air Dam as they did on my 2012 Truck. But this time it looks god awful. Have any of you removed the Air dam completely on a 2017? If so can you post a pic? The truck looks like crap from the front. I need it to still look good for the 8 months I drive it with out a plow on it.


I always remove my completely. Most of my previous SD had chrome bumpers, I applied Black undercoating to the bottom side and they blended in.

My 17 is a platinum so it has a black bumper, still did the same with under coating


----------



## F250Plowman (Oct 9, 2016)

Pat how are you? This is George Cond from Rochester NY. You helped me do my rigid lights in the back bumper of my 2012 F250 like your truck. I made a new account due to the new truck and the old laptop dying...lol
Can you post a pic of the 2017 minus the Air Dam?


----------



## F250Plowman (Oct 9, 2016)

I just searched and found your post on your new truck! Looks great. I'm taking your lead and deleting my Air Dam!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Will do, left my other phone in the truck this morning, @ Home depot with van.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> Will do, left my other phone in the truck this morning, @ Home depot with van.


Sorry for delay


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> Sorry for delay
> 
> View attachment 169383
> 
> ...


Aren't you skeered that we can all see your license number now? Like the millions of others that see it on the road every day?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Hell no, I've been wearing that plate number since 1999.... besides it's registered to a fictitious company at an address I am not at.....

Besides I have a matching plate on my van


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> Hell no, I've been wearing that plate number since 1999.... besides it's registered to a fictitious company at an address I am not at.....
> 
> Besides I have a matching plate on my van
> 
> View attachment 169390


 Nice clown van.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BUFF said:


> Nice clown van.....


I just bought it....383K on her.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Proababely has free candy spray painted on the sides


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Nice clown van.....


I was thinking raper van......


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was thinking raper van......


dunt ewe have one..... seem to recall a pic of one wit ewer company logo on the side..


----------

